
Gutter Oil - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gutter_oil
======
hinkley
Seems like a better market for biodiesel or tallow would solve a lot of this
problem by raising the price of the raw materials.

------
bifrost
eeeeew I know I'd heard about this but I quickly forgot.

------
wnmurphy
See, this is why we have regulation.

